# Where can i find wiring diagram for a western unimount??



## SmokeEater5019

I have a old western unimount snow plow and am makin the wiring harness work on my 1998 F150 the way i can! Does anyone know where i can find a diagram showin me what each color wire on my harness is suppose to control?


----------



## B&B

Happy reading.

http://library.westernplows.com/pdf/13766_100501.pdf

http://library.westernplows.com/pdf/21936_120198.pdf


----------



## Lakelandracer

*05 1500 Ram Unimount truck side harness Diagram*

Would you happen to know where I could get a diagram / schematic for a 05 1500 ram Unimount truck side harness? Any help would be great. thanks


----------



## B&B

Lakelandracer;1141558 said:


> Would you happen to know where I could get a diagram / schematic for a 05 1500 ram Unimount truck side harness? Any help would be great. thanks


Make sure it's a 12 pin harness you have before you continue.

http://library.westernplows.com/pdf/63813_091003.pdf


----------



## Lakelandracer

Well........ I have a 9 pin harness to go with my 9 pin plow. What is the difference besides the extra pins. And if so what do I have to do to make the 9 pin work if at all


----------



## B&B

Not a good idea to use a 9 pin on a truck that late. So really you have nothing and would need just about everything on both the truck and plow side. Be a good time to update to an Iso system....or a newer plow altogether.


----------



## Lakelandracer

How bad of an idea. Money is tight and I need to be able to work for this winter. Believe me I would love a new ultramount system but I can't afford it right now since I have to use a 9 pin system what should I do to protect my truck?


----------



## B&B

Lakelandracer;1146783 said:


> How bad of an idea?


 Do you wish to damage the headlamp control system therefore spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars fixing a self induced issue? Because that's the road you'll be on. The 9 pin doesn't keep the left and right headlamp circuits isolated, tie them together and the headlamp control module get very unhappy very quickly.



Lakelandracer;1146783 said:


> Believe me I would love a new ultramount system but I can't afford it right now since I have to use a 9 pin system what should I do to protect my truck?


$600 would switch all the wiring over to the correct and current system but if that's still too much you can hack it up and trip the relays with a three way toggle. Just do not tie anything headlamp related into the truck except for the battery feed to the relays and a 12V keyed ignition source to the three way toggle.


----------



## Lakelandracer

Ok now you really got my attention!! So what you are saying is that if I use my 9 pin bad things are gonna happen. Then where do I find the correct harness for both truck and plow side? Well I know where, but where is the cheapest?


----------



## B&B

Try your local dealer first.


----------



## Lakelandracer

Thank you very much for the info. I will be diffently doing some swapping out in the next couple of weeks save travels and merry christmas


----------



## hitachiman 200

good idea, was just reading another post, fella went from a 10 amp to a 15 to a 20 and finally stuck in a 30. while plowing and now wants to know how to stop the smoke? but doesn't say what the original problem was. hhhmmmm....


----------

